# How many would do it?



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm asking you to make a guess based upon your understanding of people, life, your life's experience, anecdotal evidence, the answer to this question:

If a self-claimed happily married person had a chance to sleep with the best looking actor/actress in the world and get away with it never being discovered by their spouse, what percentage of these people would do it? Let's assume that these people have never cheated on their spouse before.

I'll start: I think 90% of men and 80% of women would do this.

This is an exploration of human nature.

What say you?!?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## wilderness (Jan 9, 2013)

I would say 95% of women and 75% of men. I think women place a much higher importance on status than men do.


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

"You're only as faithful as your opportunities"-- 

Are we talking Ryan Gosling--cuz it's game on then. Both men & women would go 100% ;P


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

It would be a 50/50 proposition for both IMHO. In reality, this situation happens all the time except for the partner being a hot celebrity. Anyone who has ever traveled for work has had the opportunity to have a "no strings attached" ONS where the chance of getting caught is nil. I don't think most take advantage of it because of the guilt. Since you are going to go with the hot celeb, it would go up but I don't think above 50%. Most people would still feel overwhelming guilt IMHO.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

So then is it possible that we all have a lurking dormant cheating self inside our hearts?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

H and I have an agreement that we are allowed to cheat with one celebrity if the opportunity presents itself. He has selected Diane Lane and I'm holding out for Michael Fassbender.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

If Kate Upton, Angelina Jolie, or Jennifer Aniston begged me for sex, I would do it in a heartbeat...literally...especially kate, id be done in seconds

but that aint cheatin as they are on my list of allowed affairs...my wife can do kid rock, george clooney, ryan gossling as well if the opportunity arises


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I wouldn't, but I'm wired funny. I know many married people of both genders that would. My wife wouldn't either, she is wired like me now, though she didn't used to be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## seeking manual (Oct 31, 2013)

missthelove2013 said:


> If Kate Upton, Angelina Jolie, or Jennifer Aniston begged me for sex, I would do it in a heartbeat...literally...especially kate, id be done in seconds
> 
> but that aint cheatin as they are on my list of allowed affairs...my wife can do kid rock, george clooney, ryan gossling as well if the opportunity arises


Your wife's list is gross.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

So we all/most are potential cheaters. It's not a matter of if one will cheat, but rather if the correct situation presents it's self that meets our threshold. What dies this day about most people?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

WalterWhite said:


> So we all/most are potential cheaters. It's not a matter of if one will cheat, but rather if the correct situation presents it's self that meets our threshold. What dies this day about most people?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


 If what you're saying is that most people, have the potential to commit adultery just given the right circumstances, then I agree wholeheartedly. I think what happens to many on Tam, is that they did not realize this about themselves before they found themselves in bed with OW/OM.
I think if most people did realize they were capable of adultery, In all its ugliness, They would run screaming from the temptation. 
However.... I do believe there is a small percentage of the population That no matter what, Even if the world was going to end If they bang somebody outside of marriage, They would still do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

WalterWhite said:


> So we all/most are potential cheaters. It's not a matter of if one will cheat, but rather if the correct situation presents it's self that meets our threshold. What dies this day about most people?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


I also belive it may be more about the opportunity. It would also have to worth it. If some hot celeb, or a hot sexy woman who wanted to devour me. I would first wonder why.....I would hope she wasn't medicated in some way....I am sure...I know I probably wouldn't turn it down. however, i know without a doubt that I would feel the guilt. Even with permission from the wife. I have that stupid honest gene in me. 

There isn't any actor that my wife would want sex with. Not even in fantasy.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

My new (second) wife and I had this conversation when we first started getting serious.

She has a pass with Bon Jovi.

I get two for one, either Shania Twain, or Catherine Zeta Jones. Maybe both. I know, I know, they are as old as me.

She started to like Thor (Chris Hemsworth). I am now moving into a thing with Scarlet Johansen. Lol!

Damn women. When did they start lusting publicly, and feeling no guilt for it? 

Guess it is better than my cheating ex. She always said it was only me. Lol! Honesty is a good thing. Right?!?

Also, I told my new wife it was ok to read 50 Shades of Grey. She is now fearful that I want to watch the movie. Go figure.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Hmm...let's see. In my case;

Angel on my right shoulder - "You know the pain of infidelity from experiencing it. You don't want to delve into the guilt and remorse. You're better than that".

Devil on my left shoulder - "But that girl is so hot and famous; your wife will never find out; you deserve a revenge affair".

Right now the devil is choking the **** out of the angel.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If however..... Jamie Lee Curtis(10 Years ago) And I were stranded on a desert island, And she was putting the serious moves on me, I would probably have to bash my brains in with a coconut!!! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

WalterWhite said:


> I'm asking you to make a guess based upon your understanding of people, life, your life's experience, anecdotal evidence, the answer to this question:
> 
> If a self-claimed happily married person had a chance to sleep with the best looking actor/actress in the world and get away with it never being discovered by their spouse, what percentage of these people would do it? Let's assume that these people have never cheated on their spouse before.
> 
> ...


Yep!! I would have to agree.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

seeking manual said:


> Your wife's list is gross.


George and Ryan are excellent choices. Top notch. Kid Rock...meh.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Hot body or face has never been such a turn-on for me that I would cheat for it. Besides, I've run into lots of celebs at the airports in SF and LA, and believe me, they aren't all that in person.

Now, if I ran into someone whose mind and sense of humor turned me on, it would be more of a struggle to say no. Still, I wouldn't cheat on my partner.


----------



## InlandTXMM (Feb 15, 2013)

If you'd asked me 2 years ago, I would have said less than 50/50.

Now? Women 90+%. Men 70+%.


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

InlandTXMM said:


> If you'd asked me 2 years ago, I would have said less than 50/50.
> 
> Now? Women 90+%. Men 70+%.


I have the bias that women would cheat more too.

It seems that women want a man of status MUCH more than a man would want a celebrity. I can't stand to listen to most of the "hot" female celebs. It would be a ONS for sure.

Honest to goodness I would be more likely to lust after women I know than the idiots that are on TV or in the movies.

Had to post my celebs anyway. Mostly I say that because I really do think my wife would not resist her fantasy, if it really came true.

Me? Maybe. Lol.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

Some of you mentioned that your spouse would sleep with a famous hot looking celeb. Ok, you might think, well, what are the chances of them being in a position to do that? Nil right?

Still, don't it bother you a bit knowing that your spouse would in fact have sex with a celeb? What does that say about your marriage? Does the vows say you promise fidelity, unless the other person is a sexy celeb? In all seriousness, if my wife told me that she would screw Bon Jovi's brains out, it would cause me question her fidelity for me...even cause me to entertain thoughts of impending divorce....thoughts anyone? I have a thick hide so bash me if you must, but whatever you do, please do share your thoughts.


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

WalterWhite said:


> Some of you mentioned that your spouse would sleep with a famous hot looking celeb. Ok, you might think, well, what are the chances of them being in a position to do that? Nil right?
> 
> Still, don't it bother you a bit knowing that your spouse would in fact have sex with a celeb? What does that say about your marriage? Does the vows say you promise fidelity, unless the other person is a sexy celeb? In all seriousness, if my wife told me that she would screw Bon Jovi's brains out, it would cause me question her fidelity for me...even cause me to entertain thoughts of impending divorce....thoughts anyone? I have a thick hide so bash me if you must, but whatever you do, please do share your thoughts.


I completely agree with you, I don't understand of all this celeb fantasy bull****. Marriage sounds like a joke these days when I hear these things.
If my wife told me she had a crush on a celeb or that she wants to bang of them then our marriage would be on the rocks.


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

missthelove2013 said:


> If Kate Upton, Angelina Jolie, or Jennifer Aniston begged me for sex, I would do it in a heartbeat...literally...especially kate, id be done in seconds
> 
> but that aint cheatin as they are on my list of allowed affairs...my wife can do kid rock, george clooney, ryan gossling as well if the opportunity arises


Sorry man but you're a huge hypocrite. You've been posting on numerous threads about how you hate infidelity and you have your own thread about cutting your mom out of your life because she cheated on your dad..... and now you say this?


----------



## Syzygy (Sep 13, 2013)

Personally speaking, I would never cheat.

I once had a boyfriend that said if he had the opportunity to sleep with a supermodel or actress, he would do it.

The key word is 'once.'


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder how a thread named "how many would do it" and posts under it depicting fantasies about folks banging celebrities and "allowing" their spouses to do the same still lives on. Under the section "coping with infidelity", no less.

Am I witnessing the birth of a concept by the name of "Acceptable Infidelity"?


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

verpin zal said:


> I'm beginning to wonder how a thread named "how many would do it" and posts under it depicting fantasies about folks banging celebrities and "allowing" their spouses to do the same still lives on. Under the section "coping with infidelity", no less.
> 
> Am I witnessing the birth of a concept by the name of "Acceptable Infidelity"?


You're seeing a bunch of people who have a sad view of marriage.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

someone90 said:


> You're seeing a bunch of people who have a sad view of marriage.


This is true.

I'm currently processing the difference between Chris Hemsworth / Kate Upton and that douche supervisor who's hitting on your wife / your husband's one of old flings.

Why then do you folks tend to go nuclear when a co-worker does the deed but when the AP is famous it can be a go?

Is it acceptable because deep down you know that your wife will never actually ride Chris Hemsworth?


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

10 years ago I would have been all over this with Diane Lane and my wife would still have a go at Matt Damon and Pierce Brosnan. At this point in life I really do not get it. 

I am with Nora Jane. I would have a much more difficult time turning down someone who had a great mind, sense of humor and shared a bunch of mutual interests.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> I'm asking you to make a guess based upon your understanding of people, life, your life's experience, anecdotal evidence, the answer to this question:
> 
> If a self-claimed happily married person had a chance to sleep with the best looking actor/actress in the world and get away with it never being discovered by their spouse, what percentage of these people would do it? Let's assume that these people have never cheated on their spouse before.
> 
> ...


Walter:

There has already been a rather large study to support your notion. 

If given the opportunity to cheat with a person you are extremely attracted to, and to have an ironclad promise they will not get caught. 

Almost all said that, yes, they would cheat. 

IMO, it's very normal to be sexually attracted to other people while married. 

I think everyone craves sexual variety after marriage. 

Most do nothing about it due to the fear of getting caught and losing their true love for a brief fling.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

badmemory said:


> Hmm...let's see. In my case;
> 
> Angel on my right shoulder - "You know the pain of infidelity from experiencing it. You don't want to delve into the guilt and remorse. You're better than that".
> 
> ...


If my wife were to have a revenge affair, I would have to forgive her. 

How could I not. 

The same applies to your wife, methinks. 

I already half expect my wife to have a revenge affair. If it's just about sex and revenge, I am okay with it. 

Now, if she fell in love with the guy. I would be hurt because I never fell in love with the OW.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

Celebs tend to be some of the most F'd up people out there in real life with all the BS they endure on a daily basis, no thanks. 
My celeb fantasies focused around Minnie Driver and Rachel Weiss several years ago, but honestly I don't watch much TV anymore.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

WalterWhite said:


> So we all/most are potential cheaters. It's not a matter of if one will cheat, but rather if the correct situation presents it's self that meets our threshold. What dies this day about most people?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


To some of us, it's not a big deal to sleep with a "celebrity". There is no bonus points, or extra gushing enthusiasm, or a more sky high sexual performance. Some of us really like who we are with, and are attracted to them, and wouldn't ***** ourselves out just because someone is considered "famous".

But I know alot of people place a high priority on these things, and would do it, and would also tell people, this is one of the reasons they do it, and the betrayed spouse once again will become marginalized for being cheated on.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Any Bond Girl.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Some people seem to have a problem understanding the difference between reality vs. fantasy.
If my wife told me she would love to do Bon Jovi or Brad Pitt, I would smile and say "Pleasant dreams". However if she said the same thing about a co-worker, then serious discussion time along with probable MC and/or IC.


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> Some people seem to have a problem understanding the difference between reality vs. fantasy.
> If my wife told me she would love to do Bon Jovi or Brad Pitt, I would smile and say "Pleasant dreams". However if she said the same thing about a co-worker, then serious discussion time along with probable MC and/or IC.


And what if Brad Pitt came along and ****ed her? Would you still be smiling?


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone else here have to live with themselves?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

TDSC60 said:


> Any Bond Girl.


True


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> I'm asking you to make a guess based upon your understanding of people, life, your life's experience, anecdotal evidence, the answer to this question:
> 
> If a self-claimed happily married person had a chance to sleep with the best looking actor/actress in the world and get away with it never being discovered by their spouse, what percentage of these people would do it? Let's assume that these people have never cheated on their spouse before.
> 
> ...


I say your impression of integrity is sadly lacking. 

I would say whatever the correct statistics of infidelity would be mirrored by this. If its in a person's moral code to cheat, they will. With whom is irrelevant.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

someone90 said:


> And what if Brad Pitt came along and ****ed her? Would you still be smiling?


Are you really serious? She has a better chance at winning the lottery than she does of ever meeting Brad Pitt in her lifetime!

Again, I'll ask, what don't you understand about the difference between Reality vs Fantasy?


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> Are you really serious? She has a better chance at winning the lottery than she does of ever meeting Brad Pitt in her lifetime!
> 
> Again, I'll ask, what don't you understand about the difference between Reality vs Fantasy?


Heh, I don't know about the difference, but I know the similarity.

One can become the other in an eyeblink. Maybe faster.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> Are you really serious? She has a better chance at winning the lottery than she does of ever meeting Brad Pitt in her lifetime!
> 
> Again, I'll ask, what don't you understand about the difference between Reality vs Fantasy?


It doesn't matter if she bonked Brad Pitt, Michael Jordan, Bill Gates or just a dude at her job, it's all the same difference.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

WalterWhite said:


> So we all/most are potential cheaters. It's not a matter of if one will cheat, but rather if the correct situation presents it's self that meets our threshold. What dies this day about most people?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


No. People talk about an "allowance list" for the fun of talking. I would bet that a large number of those people would turn it down IF it really presented itself. It's like the "what would you do with a billion dollars" conversation.

PS stop trying to push an agenda


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Actually in my younger years I might have succumbed and been part of the high percentage. But as years went on and I got to really know and love my wife, experiencing a lot with her on the way, I would say I would be in the 0% camp. I know that for many others this would be reversed round the other way, but I'm just weird I guess.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Dad&Hubby said:


> No. People talk about an "allowance list" for the fun of talking. I would bet that a large number of those people would turn it down IF it really presented itself. It's like the "what would you do with a billion dollars" conversation.
> 
> PS stop trying to push an agenda


About 50-60% in this country would take them up on it, because they'd even cheat with someone with less qualifications...


----------



## someone90 (May 31, 2013)

BradWesley said:


> Are you really serious? She has a better chance at winning the lottery than she does of ever meeting Brad Pitt in her lifetime!
> 
> Again, I'll ask, what don't you understand about the difference between Reality vs Fantasy?


Um, Do you not understand the similarity?? Like her wanting to have sex with another guy?

I guess the fact that she wants somebody "better" than you for sex isn't the point, since it may not happen it's not a problem...


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

BradWesley said:


> Are you really serious? She has a better chance at winning the lottery than she does of ever meeting Brad Pitt in her lifetime!
> 
> Again, I'll ask, what don't you understand about the difference between Reality vs Fantasy?


I'm not arguing with you but I think what some of the issues here are, for some like the OP, they're taking the fantasy argument and trying to make real life assessment of people. 

While others are truly looking at this from a fantasy perspective all around.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> About 50-60% in this country would take them up on it, because they'd even cheat with someone with less qualifications...


That's exactly my thinking.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

verpin zal said:


> Heh, I don't know about the difference, but I know the similarity.
> 
> One can become the other in an eyeblink. Maybe faster.


The difference is keeping it a fantasy, as people know the boundaries. Crossing the line will result in dire circumstances.


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

I really can't answer the question of how many people would take this offer. Speaking for myself, I wouldn't do it. First off, "nil chance of being caught" is an illusion. There's always a chance, no matter how small. More importantly, though, I have values. I value loyalty and monogamy. If I didn't, I wouldn't have entered into a monogamous relationship. 

So even if I was never found out, I would still have to live with myself. And if I cheated, I'd hate the person I was. That's no way to live.


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

treyvion said:


> It doesn't matter if she bonked Brad Pitt, Michael Jordan, Bill Gates or just a dude at her job, it's all the same difference.


There is a difference. My wife's chance of meeting any of those celebrities you mentioned are virtually nil. We have a very strong marriage, and have no reason to suspect her to cross any boundaries.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

daggeredheart said:


> "You're only as faithful as your opportunities"--
> 
> Are we talking Ryan Gosling--cuz it's game on then. Both men & women would go 100% ;P


Now if I had a wife or girlfriend that said she would, their things would be on the front stoop later that evening.

And no, its not 100%. I wouldn't betray someone I love not even for the hottest starlet. Saying its 100% only helps you feel better about your desire to cheat on a man with Ryan Gosling


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

WalterWhite said:


> So we all/most are potential cheaters. It's not a matter of if one will cheat, but rather if the correct situation presents it's self that meets our threshold. What dies this day about most people?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


If this is true, then you just gave everyone a huge reason to *never* enter into a commitment.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

I have had probably 3 legitimate chances to have sex with a woman with no strings attached, while I was married. Well, one might have had strings, but not the other two. All three were in the "I'd totally do them if I were single" category. I don't think the celebrity thing matters. In fact, a stranger who you've never seen or had any preceived notions about is probably even more alluring.

I didn't do any of them. And yes, they were definitely up for it. Of the three, I was only really tempted with one. That took some effort but my morals overrode my hormones. The other two were easy to kibosh - not sure why. Might have been the mood.

So I must be in that smaller percentage of guys.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

No, because I would know and have to live with it. And besides Barbara Eden is too old now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Dad&Hubby said:


> I'm not arguing with you but I think what some of the issues here are, for some like the OP, they're taking the fantasy argument and trying to make real life assessment of people.
> 
> While others are truly looking at this from a fantasy perspective all around.


Yes, this is a fantasy debate. Most of us will never be even close to a celeb. Cameron Diaz would never have sex with me. If she did, I would tell the whole world.

I would rather just be her co-star and be in a love scene with her. fantasy of course.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

I would never do it, even if Scarlett Johansson is standing in front of me in a two piece.

How many of the total population would do it? I am pretty sure 75% of either sexes. 

Most of the people on this thread, I believe, are talking in terms of fantasy. But my perspective about this is a bit different, at least about what my own boundaries are. I have been presented with opportunities to have ONS with B list starlets thrice in my life when I was still with my XW, and I didn't do it. I am saying this not to brag, but to counter the arguments that all of us will cheat given a chance.

Some people respect themselves well enough not to let their values go in the face of overwhelming temptations.

On the other hand, my XW actually told me that given a chance she will sleep with any celebrity. She did it, not with a celebrity though, but with a loser. Morning shows the day I guess. If your SO says (s)he will do it with someone else, you better believe it. Celebrity or no celebrity, it might happen any day.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Premise is flawed, can't answer for other people. 
Me, no. Walk away. Don't give a damn about Hollywood.


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Umm, Leonardo Di Caprio and Tom Cruise, my eternal "hotties " ! I see them on TV or on magazines, and "yumm..yumm"..then I look at H, look at the "hotties" again and go " Meh...can't even compare ! I have my own celebrity and would not cheat with anybody on earth ! "


----------

